# Joaquin Phoenix



## Hanzo (Feb 13, 2009)

is it just me or...has he fucking lost it? Seriously, he was not like this last year. Is he pulling of a Andy Kauffman stunt, is this a hoax? Or is he going down the same path his brother, River Phoenix, went down?

 look it up on the net of him on David Letterman last night, you will see what I mean.

what a damn shame, and he says he quit acting to be a...hip hop star?

 Oh, if you don't know who he is, he was the evil Emperor in "Gladiator", and played Johnny Cash in "Walk the Line"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

He's always been crazy, always will be crazy


Good for him, I say.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> He's always been crazy, always will be crazy
> 
> 
> Good for him, I say.



whaaaaa? get out, your crazy


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> whaaaaa? get out, your crazy



A "well-adjusted" person doesn't do something like this.

It's obviously been stewing under the surface of Joaquin for quite some time now


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> A "well-adjusted" person doesn't do something like this.
> 
> It's obviously been stewing under the surface of Joaquin for quite some time now



do you think it was the death of his brother that caused this?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> do you think it was the death of his brother that caused this?



River's been dead for quite a while, holmes.

I think he's doing this for the publicity or maybe because he wants to be more like Crispin Glover

Either way, news outlets are still going to report on it as if it were a scandal


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> River's been dead for quite a while, holmes.
> 
> I think he's doing this for the publicity or maybe because he wants to be more like Crispin Glover
> 
> Either way, news outlets are still going to report on it as if it were a scandal



oh god, Crispen Hellion Glover LMAO. The man is out there, but he is awesome. Can't forget his appearance on Letterman as well LOL *kicks* HIIIIIIYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> oh god, Crispen Hellion Glover LMAO. The man is out there, but he is awesome. Can't forget his appearance on Letterman as well LOL *kicks* HIIIIIIYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAA!



My friend had a chance to go see one of his movies, I think _What Is It?_, but he didn't go because Crispin was going to be there and he decided it would be too creepy

I would have gone though, just to compliment him on his fine work in _Epic Movie_

He would have made a much better Willy Wonka if Burton & Depp weren't gay lovers and always having to work together.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2009)

I was gonna make a thread about this but certain people got butthurt just cuz I dissed their e-homies so I'm waiting for an infraction to expire. Anyway hope for his sake the people he's dissing in this rap are in on the joke cuz that's a good way to burn bridges.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 13, 2009)

With a name like that, you'd have to be crazy.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> With a name like that, you'd have to be crazy.



It does kinda sound like a furry's internet handle dunnit.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 13, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It does kinda sound like a furry's internet handle dunnit.



At least his middle name isn't Shoefucker or something.






Right?


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 13, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> At least his middle name isn't Shoefucker or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The world may never know...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> At least his middle name isn't Shoefucker or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His middle name is Rafael. That's kinda borderline if ya ask me.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 13, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> His middle name is Rafael.



Joaquin Rafael Phoenix.





Holy fuck. That's just fucking HORRIBLE. That's like calling a dog Leghumper McShitsniffer; it's cruel and inhumane.

His mother ought to be shot for thinking up a name like that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Joaquin Rafael Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fact: I knew a guy who named his cat shitstain.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 14, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> My friend had a chance to go see one of his movies, I think _What Is It?_, but he didn't go because Crispin was going to be there and he decided it would be too creepy
> 
> I would have gone though, just to compliment him on his fine work in _Epic Movie_
> 
> He would have made a much better Willy Wonka if Burton & Depp weren't gay lovers and always having to work together.



i wish depp was my gay lover V.V


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 14, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Joaquin Rafael Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you really are insane


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> i wish depp was my gay lover V.V



EVERYONE IS GAY FOR JOHNNY DEPP

EVEN THE WOMEN

THINK ABOUT _THAT_ ONE NOW DON'T YA, TOOTSIE?!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 14, 2009)

Apparently, he thinks he has a frog in his head. ;o


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Feb 14, 2009)

I just hope Joaquin knows what he's doing with the choices he's making. Personally, I think he should have gone off performing in a different musical genre that would be more suitable for him, like country (after all, he did play a famous country western singer in "Walk the Line," and he did a fine job in that).


----------

